# snow in cleveland ohio



## cricket (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi this is my second year in this business.most of my work was residential and i would like to get some commercial work. i live in Ohio, southwest Cleveland area. can anyone tell me how many snow storm do we have per year,and what you guys using on your contracts.
what is hourly rate for snow removal?I was thinking to charge $155 per hour and for salting $130 per ton bulk salt. I don't know if my prices are to high or to low.I need help! thanks.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Ive plowed for the past 5 years and so far here in Mentor we ave 13 - 2 or more inch snow falls a year. The first plowable snow usually happens around xmas. I dont salt so i cant help you with that one. And if can get 155 an hour then your not doing bad then. Ill average around 125 - 130 and hour.....Rob


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

is there a website or some other resource that will tell you your average number of snowfalls or any other helpful information?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Robhollar said:


> Ive plowed for the past 5 years and so far here in Mentor we ave 13 - 2 or more inch snow falls a year. The first plowable snow usually happens around xmas. I dont salt so i cant help you with that one. And if can get 155 an hour then your not doing bad then. Ill average around 125 - 130 and hour.....Rob


Rob
You need to come out to the Heights area we plowed 25 times last year.

BTW--Thats residential starting at 2" and up.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Im too close to the lake here, the lake effect goes rite over my head and drops aprox 5-10 miles from the coast line. Its the dammenst thing, some of my customers dont need plowed and others will have 2 plus feet on their drive.....Rob


----------



## bridge577 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ive worked for RELIABLE SNOW PLOWING for 5 years always in Beechwood 127inches of snow last year. I quit counting.


----------



## roket77 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Heights area is a cut throat area*

in the mayfield area,,snowplowing is sucha cut throat business. I plowed 39 times last season and there are plenty of companies that plowed once a day when twice a day was needed. Those companies that charge $140 for the season only plowed 20-25 times. That is rediculous. In the 1980's plowing went for around $200. These companies take on more than they can handle to justify the price. They give poor service and make the reliable plowers come down in price. Those are the companies that will soon be out of business. They think because they have a truck, they can plow. It doesn't matter to these companies what kind of service they provide as long as they get the money. They do not factor in that gas prices have gone up and other expenses. Also, I am sure they werent the ones who plowed April 28 last year even though the contract date went until April 1 or 15. Mine expired April 1st too but I made all of my customers happy by plowing 12-18 inches of snow that day. Needless to say, I have retained over 90% of my customers because of the service I provided, not by being the cheapest snowplower.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

roket77 said:


> in the mayfield area,,snowplowing is sucha cut throat business. I plowed 39 times last season and there are plenty of companies that plowed once a day when twice a day was needed. Those companies that charge $140 for the season only plowed 20-25 times. That is rediculous. In the 1980's plowing went for around $200. These companies take on more than they can handle to justify the price. They give poor service and make the reliable plowers come down in price. Those are the companies that will soon be out of business. They think because they have a truck, they can plow. It doesn't matter to these companies what kind of service they provide as long as they get the money. They do not factor in that gas prices have gone up and other expenses. Also, I am sure they werent the ones who plowed April 28 last year even though the contract date went until April 1 or 15. Mine expired April 1st too but I made all of my customers happy by plowing 12-18 inches of snow that day. Needless to say, I have retained over 90% of my customers because of the service I provided, not by being the cheapest snowplower.


Amen Brother.I see these guys passing out these fliers everyday advertising $140 & $150 a season and its crazy.You are right all it does is bring the price down.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Roket77 
Where are you from?


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

*Flyers*

When are ya'll putting out your flyers? I think I'm going to start at the end of this week.

and how much of an increase are you guys planning over last year?

Thanks.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Plow King said:


> When are ya'll putting out your flyers? I think I'm going to start at the end of this week.
> 
> and how much of an increase are you guys planning over last year?
> 
> Thanks.


There has been guys out passing out fliers since September 1st. I have not done fliers in years.


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

That's why I moved to geauga county,if it's snowing at my house it probably isn't any where else...... The going rate amongst the more intelligent,is about $150 an hour for a pickup,rule of thumb,figure out per push on an hourly rate,multiply it by twenty Cleveland,twentyfive heights and thirty snow belt......THEN CUT IT BY 70% ANY BECOME A LOW-BALLER!!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

deluxeco
Thats one impressive looking fleet of trucks you got.


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

no business hardly in lorain county... bunch of ball busting cheapskates


----------

